# Audi TT Flame Backfire



## j.a.awada (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have removed the catalytic converter, and resonator 3 months ago.. the stock muffler didn't make any backfire flame.

However, a week ago I installed Eisenmann E39 M5 muffler on my Audi TT.. the car started to make a back flame.. The car is more responsive and appears to be somehow faster, but here is my question:

What is causing the backfire flame? and is it dangerous for the motor and turbo?

Thank you for helping


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you tuned? should be fine its just the extra fuel burning off in the exhaust when u shift right after Wot . When u had a cat this would burn off that extra before exit.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Exhaust flamage FTW! Like stated, when you take out restrictions, more gases reach the tips and burn... It's a beautiful thing, PICS OR VIDS, or BAN! Lol


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------

